# Funny Java video



## JunkBear (Sep 18, 2014)

Just saw this online and wanted to share.

http://9gag.tv/p/aV2jaB/java-4-ever...l-the-programmers-that-love-java?ref=fsidebar


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2014)

lolololololo


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bhahahaha, now that was funny sh1t right there!!! Good one JunkBear.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kursah (Sep 21, 2014)

That was far more entertaining than I expected! Well worth the watch!


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm neophyte in programming. I know nothing about it but it looked like a fight between Android and Appleboys so I said...Oh well it will probably interest couple of people


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2014)

hahaha, from the title first i think it was spam as usual, sorry


----------



## Countryside (Sep 21, 2014)

Thx OP  for a good laugh


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not a programmer but i found some enjoyment in watching that, rofl!


----------

